# cannot get into bios, why?



## Jesse11

ok ever since a clean format and install i cannot get into bios ive tried everything, i continualy hit del, thats my bios access key, and windows overrides that and just keeps on loading after the post screen, poop on windows me, how can i get back into bios acces?

 Cheers for a any advice 

   Jesse


----------



## johnb35

What kind of keyboard are you using, usb or ps/2 type?  If usb then most likely you have disabled the usb keyboard and mouse at boot.  You will need to use a ps/2 type to access the bios and change the setting back.


----------



## Jesse11

johnb35 said:


> What kind of keyboard are you using, usb or ps/2 type?  If usb then most likely you have disabled the usb keyboard and mouse at boot.  You will need to use a ps/2 type to access the bios and change the setting back.



2 year old home built, pentium II 400, ps2 keyboard, never done this before. until a new format and install of windows me i believe, its delete im positive even tells me to press del to enter setup. uh when i do attempt to enter i get a click and windows starts to load, im pretty positive windows is overriding the boot process, so ill try the unplug keyboard thing in a little


----------



## wolfeking

Pentium 2 and ME is way older than 2 years old. 

Just a thought, but have you tried another keyboard? Yours might be going out.


----------



## johnb35

Try a different keyboard first.


----------



## Jesse11

Right! I will try,thank you for your advice.


----------

